# BandWagon: Talakestreal, Tresh and Cyndweveren



## talakestreal (Jul 10, 2008)

I have three main "dragon girls." These are my fursonas, and they are my spirits within me.  They're sorta like disembodied best friends combined with past lives combined with current voices in my head.  Confusing, amusing and altogether quite insane.

The description I use to describe myself, as I am, with all of my "selves:

Like the clouds, she wanders away, no one ever truly owned her. Like wind and sky, fire, rain, she is ephemeral, spun out of the elements, created of the mists, child of dawns and dusks, millenia and seconds, child of dusty eternities. Began as nothing, returns to nothing, ephemeral, nothing more than air or mist, dreams of reality. Nothing more than the sum of a memory that has no name, and the face is simply shadow. Not Celestial, not angelic, not anything that you would give a name. 

Treshekera Nomis Tomane:
One line description: two-tailed opalescent silver dragoness with a heart of gold and a spirit of fire


Treshekera Nomis Tomane
"Name of the North Star's Child" is what her full name translates to. This name was quite literally given to me one new year's eve/night as I waited, watching the stars.

Tresh has a lustrous mane of deep burgundy with highlights of a lighter, blood-colored red. It usually is about armpit length, though it can be longer or shorter. At the moment, I draw it however long I feel like.  She has a sigil between her eyes, an oval inside of a broken triangle with a squiggle coming from the oval. It means "wisdom from the depths of the mountain." The sigil is absolutely important to how she is drawn...it is a soul-given sigil, and one that means very much to her. Tresh's eyes vary in color, from a deep amber/honey color when she is content/happy, to a glowing gold when she is horny, to a deep and dark red when she is angry. Under each eye she has a marking, a black tear mark that can either be one fork or two. It doesn't really matter which, as long as it is no more than two, and you draw at least one. She has long silver horns from which any form of jewelry can be hung. She's a vain dragoness, so she likes to wear jewelry.

From the neck to the waist:


Tresh has a rather long neck, about twice the length of her head. She likes to wear chokers, necklaces, and occasionally a collar that used to belong to a former mate. She has a marking just above her right breast and a marking on her right arm. Both of these are vital to her, they're markings she was born with. Tresh is usually of a trim build, with average sized breasts. She doesn't like to expose herself in public though, and when she does, it's tasteful, not erotic.

Waist to feet:

Tresh has two tails, her most unusual feature. They're elemental in nature, so one is fire, the other is ice. At this point, they're more fluffy than they used to be, so no spikes or the like. Just fluffy elemental flames usually. Tresh has the usual number of toes, and her legs are just like any other anthro. There's nothing that unusual.

Wings:

Tresh has typical draconic wings, two or three fingered, with deep red wingsail. They're usually quite large in proportion to her body.
At this point, Tresh prefers to dress rather gypsy-like, in a full length tiered skirt and a tunic. She wears a pouch at her side (must always be on her), it's a spirit-pouch, containing amulets nad the like that she has collected. It's magickal to her.

Pictures of Tresh, first one done by Rainwing, second one by Rah-Bop, 












Talakestreal: One line description: Silent black chaos dragon with the crest of a butterfly and the prickliness of a porcupine


Tala'kestreal:

Tala is the newest, and most easy to describe. I have only a few pictures of her online. Like Tresh, she is capable of shifting to a bipedal form, though Tala prefers a quad-form. She's a chaos-dragon, usually very dark in outlook and rather gloomy actually.

Tala's Face:

Tala has a mostly gentle face, with eyes that sparkle like blue sapphires when she is happy. When she is unhappy, her eyes lose their shine and turn a very stormy purple color. She has a row of scales that start just above her nose and move back, becoming a crest just above her eyes. this trails all the way down her back, becoming spines betweeen her shoulders.

Tala has two small horns on the side of her face, very sharp, and used to ward off males that she does not wish to have touch her. She has two larger horns on her head, though these are actually not used like typical horns. They are hollow, with several holes in them near the base. When air travels through them, or she swings her head a certain way, they make a whistling noise, like a flute. That is how she communicates for the most part, by making air pass through them a certain way. In her anthro form, she has a violet mane thatmingles with her crest.

Tala has a row of belly-scales that are hard and flexible, traveling from her neck to her groin.

Crest: 

Tala is unique in that she has a butterfly like crest that blends the wings of a butterfly, the spines of a dragon and the fin-like structure of a fish. The crest is mottled with various colors. It starts out as a very deep blue and deepens to violet closest to her head, with a lighter blue edge at the far ends. the patches are most often a light marine blue that borders on aquamarine in color.

Overall, she is very spiny, very prickly, but very beautiful. She has spines on most of her joints (what can I say, in her world the males are a little aggressive). Her crest is her pride and joy, even in an anthro form.

This is a rather inaccurate, but the best full-body pic I have:

http://misted-laughter.deviantart.com/art/Talakestreal-53432507
And this image, done by the ever-wonderful dragoness Onisyra, shows how Tala glows:





Cyndweveren: One line description: six-limbed blue dragoness with a spirit bowl and a peaceful heart

Cynd is the shaman, the peaceful beautiful creature who exists to listen and learn and be alive.

Cynd is unique because of her six-limbs. It makes her sorta like a slinky dragon, she has a malleability of form that most dragons don't. She can be drawn as nearly an anthro, or she can be drawn as a quad, or she can even be drawn as a taur. It's completely up to the artist. For the most part, she's blue. She has fluff and a mane that are a bright firey color, but her main color is blue as the skies above.

Pictures of Cynd:

By Mooncookie: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



From a recent art exchange: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



~~~

As you can tell, my ladies are very detailed, and very much a part of me. Their stories however, are for a different post. This first post is just to talk about how they look. ^__^


----------



## TopazThunder (Jul 10, 2008)

Gorgeous dragonesses, each of them. ^v^ The art totally kicks mine's arse lol. I know what you mean about them being a part of you; each of my alter-egos are my best friends and worst critics as well. Never a dull moment huh?

I can't get over how beautiful each of them are. That's how dragons should be; lovely and mysterious.

I have no questions at the moment, so I'm going to content myself with looking at the images. ^v^


----------



## talakestreal (Jul 10, 2008)

TopazThunder said:


> Gorgeous dragonesses, each of them. ^v^ The art totally kicks mine's arse lol. I know what you mean about them being a part of you; each of my alter-egos are my best friends and worst critics as well. Never a dull moment huh?
> 
> I can't get over how beautiful each of them are. That's how dragons should be; lovely and mysterious.
> 
> I have no questions at the moment, so I'm going to content myself with looking at the images. ^v^




Thank you. ^__^ I'm lucky enough to have some beautiful artwork of my dragons, which is why I'm careful to always give credit to artists who draw them, lol.  

You're right, never a dull moment. *chuckles* A long time ago, I used to think I was crazy. now I just smile and nod when my brain wanders to pondering why I have three dragonesses instead of just one, lol

You flatter my vanity talking about how beautiful they are. *chuckles*


----------



## Nightfire (Jul 10, 2008)

*losted for words* ...wow!


----------



## talakestreal (Jul 10, 2008)

Tresh's history will take awhile for me to get together. For now, this is how Cyndweveren, and her higher celestial form, O'ru, was born.  

This is from a dream I had:

n my dream, I was coiled on a bed of dark colored cushions. Very soft. And I was definitely coiled, I had no wings. I was waking slowly, smiling softly, and I stared down at my paws. They were three-toed, the nails sharp and shiny.

I sighed, nad shook my head. My mane was a lot longer than it usually is, and smooth around my head. My horns were also quite long, though very fat at their base, and very thin at their ends. They were spiral horns as well. I lay there for some minutes, contemplating where I was. I was in the middle of a great room, a silver marble room, with soft pinkish walls, and black pedestals. Around me there were doors, thick mahogany doors. I was huge though! I made the room look small.

I sighed, and laid my head back down on my front paws. My mane flattened, and I lay there for awhile. Then a door in front of me opened. I lifted my head and shot up, lifting my bulk into the air about half of my body. then I shot forward, until my head came into reach of hte human who had come into the door.

he reached a hand up, and touched my face. And he laid his head next to mine, and stroked the edges of my horns, though his hands were so small. And he spoke.

"Dear mighty one, this humble one has come to ask for your attentions. We desire your knowledge and wisdom in our greatest of Councils. Please, dear lady, come forth from thy den, and speak your words so that we might hear and obey."

I whistled softly, blowing his hair and clothing, and hissed my words into his ears.

"Littlest of my friends, brother to my heart, do you not know already that where thy ask, I will go? I have followed thee, and thy kind, since thou hatched my egg, and I will do so for all of time. My bond is true, brother, and I come with you."

I uncoiled the rest of my length, and he put a halter on me, almost like a muzzle, and he climbed onto my neck. Pushing the door back open with my head, we moved out into a large corridor, built to my size. And from there, we moved outside, into a reddish night sky. I blinked, slowly, and realized that my eyes glowed, a soft silver light. I twisted my head, and looked at myself. I was silver, with something like a crest of hair down my back. I wore silver/white/gold bracelets, and I had both of my tails, though they both ended in fan-like brushes.

The young man on my neck clucked at me.

"Dearling, we must hurry, before the sun rises. We cannot let them see that you have come out from your temple."

I obediently trotted forward, I knew where we were going. We were heading for the central complex, the place where the emperor kept court. They would not have called me had it not been urgent, so I knew that I must obey and walk quickly.

When we came to the place, the young man with me took off all his clothes and stood before hte door.

"We come, mighty lords, as we are baid, I in my humblest of forms, she in her mightiest. We come as we are bid, and request entrance to the temple of the Lords."

A door opened, wide enough for me to walk, though I had to duck down. The young man was approached by two women, one of which tied a black band around his eyes, the other which tied a sash around his waist, to cover him.

The two women approached me, and I lowered my head to their hands. They removed the muzzle harness, and put a thin leash onto the collar I wore. I knew the way to go now, so I followed them as they led me to the inner chambers. The young man followed at my elbow.

when we came to the door, the ladies released me, and took off all that I wore. All of my collars, all of my bracelets, everything, til I stood free of my encumbrances. Bowing to me, one walked away, while the other moved to a corner near the door, and pulled out a small bowl.

"Drink, lady, and see with clear eyes, as we call upon you for judgement."

I lowered my head, and looked into her clear blue eyes, then I lapped up the small bowl of liquid. It's effect was immediate.

I felt hte world spin, then settle. I felt the weight of the knowledge of my ancestors rise within me, and I once more shook my head, and spoke, my voice booming.

"Open ye doors, those who have called the dragon from her bindings, to speak the sacred judgement. Know the words are final, they may not be rescinded, and what I speak now will forever be named truth and law. You know the penalties, open the door now, and let me speak. My voice is the law of the heavens, and you will obey."

The door opened, and I walked through.

I am not done, though I will finish this dream later. It is quite involved...and I think that I do wish to draw parts of it.

Continued: Within, I found a sunchamber. I knew this was what it was called. The Sun Chamber. The Parlor of the Gods. The Temple of the Frozen Lands. I knew these things. Before me sat hte emperor. He was quite old, his black skin dry and wrinkled. His eyes saw me though, and lit up. I moved to his side, and rested my head on his knee.

"My Lord. I have come, as thou bid me. By the bond that holds true, I stand before you, speaking with the voices of my ancestors. I have sipped of the Ponds of Eternity, and I speak now with clear mind, and loyal heart. Speak what thou bid of me, Lord of my Soul, and show me that which I am called to judge."

The emperor stroked my face, both hands touching my scales softly. He stroked my eyelids and he smiled, breathing down at me.

"My Lady. I am overjoyed to see your face, if only for one more time. 
~~~~
That is how I met Cyndweveren, who at that time, was known as O'ru.  O'ru is the goddess-form, and it's a blasphemy for me to claim her, so I don't.  That is why the Cyndweveren I have today is bright blue, rather than opal. 
~~~~
This is the second time I met her/became her/saw how she appeared:

So I was sitting in class today, doodling. Thinking about O'ru.

I have not given much thought to O'ru. Since hte only dream I had of her, I WAS her.

This was different. I was drawing her. Then I started seeing her. Started having a STRONG vision of her.

Thin, lupine head. Slim white/silvery muzzle. Not fur, not hide, not scales. Some combination of tiny scales and shining energy. Long, beautiful ears on her head, wolf ears that ended in a firey energy, an energy that was calm and opalescent, shining around her. Her face had a mark, between the eyes, it was shining so bright, I could nto tell what it was. I longed to reach out to it, but she walked up to me, and laid her forehead against mine, and looked me in the eyes.

Her eyes were two colors, alternating. The beautiful shimmering blue that someone once drew her as, and a deep, shimmering gold. Warm, radiant, alive gold. So beautiful, so warm, and yet...full of unshed tears. They glimmered in her eyes, yet did not fall. She spoke solemnly in my mind.

"Little Wanderer...do you not see that I am you, and you are me?"

She moved away from me then, and stood in front of me. She had twin whiskers, long whispy things that ended in something like...an ethereal blue/gold flame that matched her shifting eyes. Over her eyes, she had more ethereal fire, a radiant gold when her eyes were blue, blue when they were gold. Under her eyes, the markings that I have were there, the double-pronged marking that shines black sometimes, gold others. From her head, twin horns of translucent silver and opal gleamed, long, sharp, deadly things. They too shifted, between the opal/silver and a deep obsidian glow.

She stood there, her face crying soft tears, and I looked at her. Her neck, long and arching, beautifully ethereal. Her mane, long and floating around her. She was..glowing softly, her mane so long, the same color as her eyes, shimmering in waves of blue, then waves of gold. She didn't seem to want to stay with one color set.

Her chest was armored with plates of opal, rimmed with gold. Shining. I looked at her.

That's when I saw them. not 4 legs. But SIX. That's right. SIX. Where there should have simply two front legs, there were four. She had two normal back legs, right at her hips, but where her front legs should have just had two, like any normal dragon, she had four. She showed me them. They were all the same length, but she had a way of moving, a sinuous motion that moved them all. And when she sat, she sat in a way that left her two frontmost legs laying across her other set. One set lay crossed on her "knees", the other set gestured. on the set of arms that gestured, she had bracelets, and arm bands. Two arm bands. both of them were like...crisscrossing silver and blue wires, humming softly, and setting off little sparkles. At her wrists, she had a series of smaller bracelets, each of them glowing, and each making a clear chiming sound when they hit the others. So every motion she made resulted in a glorious church-bell sound.

Her other set of arms had simple arm bands, thick silver bands with a single large opal at their center. On these wrists, she had markings, a series of something like...star patterns, bright and glowing. She smiled at me, sitting like that. Her tail waved behind her, a beatiful single tail that had the long sleek fur like her mane, except a bit shorter. This tail ended in a large fan of that same fur, waving in a wind that only she felt. She looked at me, when I had finished staring at her, and smiled at me, a kind look in her shifting eyes.

"Do you not know me yet, Small Dreamer?"

She smiled, a soft, lupine small on her muzzle, and she nuzzled me, under my chin. I whispered, "O'ru..."

She sighed softly, and looked at me, her eyes sad. "Celestial Weaver." she spoke it softly, regretfully.

I looked at her, tears in my eyes. I don't know why. She stood there, her ethereal energy whispering softly around us both, and I could see through her. I held out my hands, trying to keep her, and she only sighed, stared at me with those eyes. A tear slid down her face, and landed in my hands, a pool of silver light that gleamed for a moment, then was gone. She sighed, and I could see she was getting translucent, it was ending, the moment I saw her.

I whispered, "O'ru. Light of the Stars. Return to me..."

She whisped away, her form dissapearing, until only a whisp of energy remained, which danced for a moment around my head, then shot into my heart. I gasped, and shook, and started to cry. I fell to my knees, and just...kneeled there, crying.

And my tears were silver pools on the ground I knelt on. Silver pools, reflecting the stars I knelt under.

Then it was over, and I was back in class. A fast flash.

It made me sad. But now...I've seen what O'ru truly looks like. She does not have a mane of red, like I thought. She is her own form, not like any of my others.

~~~~

And that is how Cyndweveren was born.  I can't find the part I wrote about how she turned blue, so I will have to wait to post that bit.


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Jul 10, 2008)

:O Amazing! How long did it take to think everything up?


----------



## talakestreal (Jul 14, 2008)

DarkTalbain64 said:


> :O Amazing! How long did it take to think everything up?



My dragon girls have been with me for a long time. Tresh has been with me for over 10 years now, so their stories have simply built and been born.  I tend to say that the stories are already in my head, they're just waiting for me to have time to type them out.


----------



## talakestreal (Jul 20, 2008)

haha, and this tells y'all the joy of having a shapeshifting character who is somewhat independent of my rational thoughts. 

At the moment, the dragon spirit that is strongest is that of Tresh, and she's currently a very fluffy catdragon.  Here's what she's looking like right now, the irritating gal.





http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v172/tresh/scan0015-4.jpg


----------



## talakestreal (Jul 24, 2008)

Occasionally, I write short sorta exerpts about my dragonesses.  These are a few. 

This is Tresh's personality:

My beloved Tresh, heart of my heart, the inside of my soul.  She will always be with me, and I will always look at her and see the "me" I will never be.   These are Tresh's thoughts, her old memories, a sort of combination of who she was with who she is, combined with me.  So, it's about half-and-half her and me.  It doesn't *all* reflect on my thoughts, but it does partially.  And stuff like this always makes me purr, because she's so beautiful, and I really truly love her.  I wonder sometimes if people think that my soul/spirit is as beautiful as hers, I don't know. I just know, Tresh is beautiful, elegant, a wonderful dragoness I could never hope to equal

Tresh stood silently, her wings spread out behind her, glowing with a soft maroon light as the late afternoon light hit the membranes, warming them and taking the chill from the air. Her vivid red mane streamed around her as the wind blew, whipping the strands of her hair everywhere. Her twin tails writhed behind her, moving and swaying in the wind, each one moving as though alive.   She smiled, her amber eyes keen and bright as she surveyed her domain. Here, on the mountaintop, everything she saw was beautiful and right. From the black stone obelisks to her right, to the deep green streams to her left, to the mountain face in front of her, pocked with dragon caves.  

She was in her anthro-form, standing alone, her eyes soft and bright as she scanned the skies.  Would she find him today? The dragon who would fly with her and claim her as his mate?  She chuckled softly. She had run lone for some time now, and she did not believe this would soon change.  Afterall, she had had a mate as a feral, and he had loved her and left her. She had had a mate as a princess, and she had lived in a palace and been loved by all...except for her pair-bonded mate.  He had moved on.  

And she had remained. No longer royalty, the nobility in her lingered.  There was such great pride in her spirit...she couldn't bear the thought any longer of being a fling. She wanted a mate who would be there always, who would never stop loving her. She wanted a male who would dote on her and be her partner. She wanted a match to herself...but she feared she would never find him. Her thoughts were so elusive...she wanted to love and be loved, but she wanted someone *here* someone who would come to her and be with her and never leave her.  But alas...such was the nature of love, she had learned.  She knew...something was wrong within her heart, and it could not be repaired.  What she felt towards most potential mates always seemed to turn into this maternal feeling, this feeling that she wanted to mother the male and let him mate with her, but always, a part of her heart/mind was kept apart. She would care for him, but he...he would leave her. She knew this, and so, she ran lone. She didn't want something long-distance, a mate who would come and leave her again. she wanted someone she could cling to at night and hug in the day, someone she could whisper to and someone who would whisper back. She longed for physical contact, for someone to cradle her close and touch her like she was a woman, not a mother, not a surrogate.

She sighed softly, turning her head once more into the wind, facing the setting sun. With a small chuckle, she swept her massive wings downward, pushing her small feather-light body into the air, letting herself drift downward. Down down down, towards the waters.  She no longer had a cave to sleep in, her form was now too large in its natural state for her to fit comfortably, so she prefered to sleep in the grassy meadows of the lowland. No carnivores would bother her there...her lands existed in a natural preserve, in a shallow depression of land that was bordered by mountains.  No beast could come here without a dragon seeing them.  

She sighed and flew down to lay beside her favorite stream.  She sprawled out, her fingers trailing in the water, touching the tame fish that she had raised there.  She rolled over, her mane tangling with the deep green grass, tendrils floating in the water.  She pulled off the little top she wore for modesty's sake, and she simply laid there for a time, her top cast beside her, her breasts warm and hot with the rays of the sun beating down on her soft silver scales.  

And this is Cyndweveren's:

Cyndweveren sighed softly, her soft blue face lit with a gentle smile as she stroked the smooth sides of her spirit bowl.  She was resting, leaning against a tree in her private sanctum, a place of deep woods and dark hollows and slow-moving streams, where the birds were always singing and the woodland creatures were free and happy.  Nothing came there...Cyndweveren always made certain that it was so. This was her place, her place to keep and guard, and nothing would stop her from her duty.

She stood slowly, her body lean and serpentine, her foremost set of limbs very handlike, one clutching her bowl to her chest, the other one balancing her body. Her second set of limbs were more animal like, a rudimentary hand and larger muscle structure making them easily adapted to either walking or using them for other actions. Her hindlegs were long and very rabbit-like, built for speed and powerful motion.  From the top of her head to the tip of her tail, a deep lustrous mane of brilliant sunlight blossomed, spreading out in the air, waving around her with an ethereal air.

From all of her elbows, that same sun-colored mane flowed, ribbons and bands around her arms and legs, whisps like streaks of sunlight. She smiled up at the dark sky, the night was coming, and the deep grays and blues of the dusk were spreading out around her. 

She whistled softly, calling to her old friends, the moon birds.  though they belonged to another, a dragoness named Rah-Bop, she had created them within her dreams, and one of them chose to stay around her, a deep black fellow that she conversed with sometimes.  That night, they did not come, but she was not dismayed.  She was accustomed to wandering her domain alone, surveying all that was there.

She purred softly as she found another of her favorite places, a sheltered spot among the tree-roots, beside a stream that flowed with deep purple water. it was here that she had first met an undine, and it was here that she felt magick was strongest.

She smiled, then laid her sacred bowl beside her, just barely in the water.  The water always served to hold the bowl in stasis, to keep the restless spirits contained, so she could rest for a moment, she could sleep.

She smiled down at the little purple and blue undines that circled her bowl, then she laid her hands into the water, letting them move between her fingers. She laid her head down, the tip of her muzzle resting in the water, her whiskers flowing with the stream. She purred softly as she listened to the water, her body at peace, her mind soft and gentle as the water. 

She fell asleep there, listening to the water, and feeling that all was right in her world


----------



## Project_X (Jul 24, 2008)

So it seems you like a semi-modern enviornment; like an English castle sort of thing(Hope there is no confusion). Have you noticed this trend? =P


----------



## talakestreal (Jul 25, 2008)

It's actually something of a mystical setting. it's not based in our world/in our reality. All of my thoughts and dreams and such are based sort of in a world beside our own. Where magick (and dragons) exist.  

It's real, just not...real.


----------



## Project_X (Jul 25, 2008)

talakestreal said:


> It's actually something of a mystical setting. it's not based in our world/in our reality. All of my thoughts and dreams and such are based sort of in a world beside our own. Where magick (and dragons) exist.
> 
> It's real, just not...real.



So like an A.U.  pretty much, right?


----------



## talakestreal (Jul 25, 2008)

Not really an alternate "universe." It exists within our universe.  Universe is talking planet/space/star.  

It's an alternate plane. It exists without our universe, just outside of our dimension. For me, it's like...it's next door, it's just behind that wall there, but it's real/is governed by many of the same natural laws as this one.


----------



## Project_X (Jul 25, 2008)

talakestreal said:


> Not really an alternate "universe." It exists within our universe.  Universe is talking planet/space/star.
> 
> It's an alternate plane. It exists without our universe, just outside of our dimension. For me, it's like...it's next door, it's just behind that wall there, but it's real/is governed by many of the same natural laws as this one.



Oh! So more like Narnia?


----------



## talakestreal (Jul 26, 2008)

Yeah, that's about the best description for it.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Jul 26, 2008)

huh, so I'm not the only one with multiple incarnations of the same fursona then...


----------



## Project_X (Jul 26, 2008)

talakestreal said:


> Yeah, that's about the best description for it.



Woot!
Do you RP much?


----------



## talakestreal (Jul 27, 2008)

Wolf-Bone said:


> huh, so I'm not the only one with multiple incarnations of the same fursona then...



No, you're not.  I consider my fursonas an extension of me, and their changing forms and faces is rather like...well, getting a haircut or dressing differently. As a human, I don't look the same everyday, though key features do, and it's the same with my dragons. 

Some things are a part of Tresh and cannot be removed. The sigil between her eyes, and her tails are so integral to her, that she could not exist without them. 

@Project_X:

Not so much anymore. I lost the ability to RP in chat, and it takes me awhile to think of suitable responses when in a forum-type setting.  For me, I roleplay on a different level than most other people. Innate empathic abilities make it so that what I type, if I put more than a tiny bit of "myself" into my words, people tend to feel/live what I write. 

Thus, I roleplay very seldomly anymore.  Too many strange, sometimes interesting, more often not so fun, things tend to happen.


----------



## Project_X (Jul 27, 2008)

Ah, well....can't blame a guy for askin'. =)


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Jul 27, 2008)

talakestreal said:


> No, you're not.  I consider my fursonas an extension of me, and their changing forms and faces is rather like...well, getting a haircut or dressing differently. As a human, I don't look the same everyday, though key features do, and it's the same with my dragons.
> 
> Some things are a part of Tresh and cannot be removed. The sigil between her eyes, and her tails are so integral to her, that she could not exist without them.
> 
> ...




I see you're only two years younger than me. Do you suppose we're just products of the videogame/anime generation in that we view our *essence* as having selectable skins as if we were characters in a console action adventure game?


----------



## talakestreal (Jul 27, 2008)

Wolf-Bone said:


> I see you're only two years younger than me. Do you suppose we're just products of the videogame/anime generation in that we view our *essence* as having selectable skins as if we were characters in a console action adventure game?



I don't really know.  Could be.  Really, I consider my fursonas to be their own people/their own entities, so when they change, it's often to reflect  a growth of sorts.  

I suppose it could be sort of related to "leveling up" lol.  That would make a sort of sense.


----------

